# Insurance:think about it!!



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

As an observer, I have read various opinions about the need for commercial insurance, and I have observed confusion among some newer (and sadly, often younger) drivers about liability. I implore all private car drivers to consider the following, and be sure you really know the answer. Get that answer in writing.

-----------------
_*SCENARIO: You drop off passenger and end ride in app. After backing out of driveway, you hit the passenger's child on a bicycle. The ride is over, Uber's claim of coverage has ended. At best, their crappy contingency coverage kicks in. The Passenger knows you are an Uber driver, you cannot lie to insurer. *WHO is liable?* *_
------------
If you do not have a legal response for this, stop driving for hire until you do!!! I think you all realize this company will leave you hanging out to dry. Think long and hard about this, you are doing a dangerous job by driving in congested cities, distracted by technology.
It is a big risk, commercial operators realize this, you must realize this too. Make them provide the response to this question.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

"I am sorry I hit your kid..."
"Travis has maybe a Billion bucks..."
"I have maybe a couple of thousand..."
"Please sue both of us..."
"and if you need me as a witness..."
"you can call me anytime, anywhere..."
"I'll only take 20% of whatever the court awards you..."
"because that's what Travis been charging me all along..."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> As an observer, I have read various opinions about the need for commercial insurance, and I have observed confusion among some newer (and sadly, often younger) drivers about liability. I implore all private car drivers to consider the following, and be sure you really know the answer. Get that answer in writing.
> 
> -----------------
> _*SCENARIO: You drop off passenger and end ride in app. After backing out of driveway, you hit the passenger's child on a bicycle. The ride is over, Uber's claim of coverage has ended. At best, their crappy contingency coverage kicks in. The Passenger knows you are an Uber driver, you cannot lie to insurer. *WHO is liable?* *_
> ...


There was a case here in Sydney where a Cab Driver was given a job, told the address of where the Passenger needed to go and stopped and let the passenger on the wrong side of the road.

Passenger got hit crossing the road. Lawyers took up the case and successfully sued the Cab Owner's commercial 3rd Party personal insurance, and the Taxi Base who where found to be negligent for not training and/or directing the driver to drop the passenger on the correct side of the road.

The driver himself got off scott-free. Just another little advantage of driving within a regulated public transport industry.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

"Think long and hard about this, you are doing a dangerous job"

Don't have to think long and hard...
when you have nothing to lose...
why do you think we are Ubering in the first place?
because we really believe Billion Travis is our partner?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> "Think long and hard about this, you are doing a dangerous job"
> 
> Don't have to think long and hard...
> when you have nothing to lose...
> ...


That makes me a little sad. :-(


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

it's ok...Travis can't take it with him, either...


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

"I returned, and saw under the sun, that the race is not to the swift, nor the battle to the strong, neither yet bread to the wise, nor yet riches to men of understanding, nor yet favor to men of skill; but time and chance happeneth to them all."


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

It's things like this that scream "save all your e-mails". Read below, an e-mail I received over a month ago. This hypothetical passenger's hypothetical child is covered up to $100k for all you outdated drivers who have no back up cam. FYI you can get one installed for about $100. Plus, Uber says you should avoid backing up, so why would you be entering a passenger's driveway in the first place?

Uber's best-in-class insurance policy just got better.

You can read all about Uber's $1 MM insurance policyhere.

For the most recent update on the Uber insurance policy, and answers to recent questions, please click here.

To print a copy of Uber's insurance policy, click here.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberMalibu said:


> It's things like this that scream "save all your e-mails". Read below, an e-mail I received over a month ago. This hypothetical passenger's hypothetical child is covered up to $100k for all you outdated drivers who have no back up cam. FYI you can get one installed for about $100. Plus, Uber says you should avoid backing up, so why would you be entering a passenger's driveway in the first place?
> 
> Uber's best-in-class insurance policy just got better.
> 
> ...


100k is squat for commercial coverage. And that is but one hypothetical scenario. You could just be driving down the street and hit someone's kid. Someone who you just dropped off, someone who knows you are an Uber driver. That is the point. Do you really believe the public (or more importantly, the legal community) is going to tolerate such minimal contingency coverage? Besides, the insurance company chosen by Uber does not have any guarantee. Read previous posts about James River. Chi1cabby has shared pertinent details about this.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Methinks James River would just go to water and slip flow away if ever faced with multiple claims.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

James River adjusters take 4 business days to even contact a driver who Has A Valid Claim!
Till then the drivers can twiddle their thumbs, after all the drivers don't really need their personal cars for any thing other than adding to Uber's bottom line.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*844-326-5774 *
This is supposedly the number for Uber's Accident Hotline. I urge ALL drivers to save it in their contacts now!

Here is the detailed discussion:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/shame-on-uber.2134/page-3#post-20542


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

We have public liability insurance here ( 10 million per policy). A group of 10 of us banded together and got it for $250 each per year. Maybe if a group of you drivers looked into something like that? Just a suggestion, but like they say in the classics- its all fun and games till someone loses an eye.


----------

